# Morelia the Capital City of Michoacán State, Mexico and Some Beautiful Nearby Towns.



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Pátzcuaro


Pátzcuaro, Michoacán, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Pátzcuaro, Michoacán, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Pátzcuaro, Michoacán, México - The House of Eleven Patios by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Pátzcuaro, Michoacán, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr

Morelia


Morelia, Michoacán, México - Historic Centre - Madero Street by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Morelia, Michoacán, México - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Morelia, Michoacán, México - Clavijero Cultural Center - Curiot by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Morelia, Michoacán, México - Clavijero Cultural Center - Curiot by francerobert2001, en Flickr

Tzintzuntzan


Tzintzuntzan, Michoacán, México - The Yacatas: Purépecha vestiges by francerobert2001, en Flickr

Janitzio


Janitzio, Michoacán, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

^^

Interesting monument. What is it?


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

very nice, the place is indeed full of beautiful collection of fine arts and architecture and the interior of the santuary is quite amazing..totally a gem to be protected so the next generation can see them in actuality.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Skopje/Скопје;137640497 said:


> ^^
> 
> Interesting monument. What is it?


Thank you, *Skopje*. 
This monument (40 meters high) is a tribute to a leader of the Mexican War of Independence: José María Morelos y Pavón. In the raised hand, there is a 360 degree viewpoint.



capricorn2000 said:


> very nice, the place is indeed full of beautiful collection of fine arts and architecture and the interior of the santuary is quite amazing..totally a gem to be protected so the next generation can see them in actuality.


Thank you very much for your kind comment, *Capricorn*. I totally agree with you. The generations to come have the right to appreciate these beautiful legacies.

*******

Morelia


Morelia, Michoacán, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Morelia, Michoacán, México - Santa Rosa de Lima by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Morelia, Michoacán, México - Benito Juárez Street by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Morelia, Michoacán, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr

Pátzcuaro


Pátzcuaro, Michoacán, México - Monumental Nativity Scene by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Pátzcuaro, Michoacán, México - Lake Pátzcuaro by francerobert2001, en Flickr

Tzintzuntzan


Tzintzuntzan, Michoacán, México - The Yacatas: Purépecha vestiges by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Tzintzuntzan, Michoacán, México - Former Convent of San Francisco - Olive trees dating back to the 1500's by francerobert2001, en Flickr

Janitzio


Janitzio, Michoacán, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Janitzio, Michoacán, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

A place so rich in ancient, traditional culture & mood, and yet also rich in beautiful colonial buildings.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Absolutely wonderful updates, dear Roberto! :applause:

My favourites are #21/the last pic, and #24/2 with the Bougainvillea -
one of the most beautiful photos I've seen since a long time. kay:

Earth could be such a perfect place...


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

openlyJane said:


> A place so rich in ancient, traditional culture & mood, and yet also rich in beautiful colonial buildings.


Thank you very much, *dear Jane*. You are very kind. 



yansa said:


> Absolutely wonderful updates, dear Roberto! :applause:
> 
> My favourites are #21/the last pic, and #24/2 with the Bougainvillea -
> one of the most beautiful photos I've seen since a long time. kay:
> ...


I really thank you for your nice comments, *dear Silvia*. 

*******

Pátzcuaro Monumental Nativity Scene

This Nativity Scene is made of more than 50 figures, 28 of them human, between 3 and 3.50 meters in height, as well as 22 figures of animals with a 
height of up to 5 meters. Each garden of the Plaza Vasco de Quiroga represent a tourist region of the state as the Coast, Apatzingán, Uruapan, Zamora, 
Country of the Monarch, Morelia and, of course, the municipality of Patzcuaro.
In the Monumental Nativity scene, artisans from seven regions of the state participate. 


Pátzcuaro, Michoacán, México - Monumental Nativity Scene by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Pátzcuaro, Michoacán, México - Monumental Nativity Scene by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Pátzcuaro, Michoacán, México - Monumental Nativity Scene by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Pátzcuaro, Michoacán, México - Monumental Nativity Scene by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Pátzcuaro, Michoacán, México - Monumental Nativity Scene by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Pátzcuaro, Michoacán, México - Monumental Nativity Scene by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Pátzcuaro, Michoacán, México - Monumental Nativity Scene by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Pátzcuaro, Michoacán, México - Monumental Nativity Scene by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Pátzcuaro, Michoacán, México - Monumental Nativity Scene by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Pátzcuaro, Michoacán, México - Monumental Nativity Scene by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Pátzcuaro, Michoacán, México - Monumental Nativity Scene by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Pátzcuaro, Michoacán, México - Monumental Nativity Scene by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Pátzcuaro, Michoacán, México - Monumental Nativity Scene by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Pátzcuaro, Michoacán, México - Monumental Nativity Scene by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Pátzcuaro, Michoacán, México - Monumental Nativity Scene by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Roberto! :cheers:


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

I appreciated a lot all these photographs - the Nativity Scene seems a work of love and persistence passing from father to son, and that Cultural Center is astonishing (very good taste about space and lightning) -, but these blossoming trees and shrubs completing the stone of historical buildings and streets makes my soul sing


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

I enjoyed your update very much, dear Roberto! kay:


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

One of my favorites: https://c1.staticflickr.com/1/348/31966287202_0d22c82cac_b.jpg kay: 

Excellent pictures as always,Robero!


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates, Roberto! :cheers:


Thank you very much, *Christos*. 



Eduarqui said:


> I appreciated a lot all these photographs - the Nativity Scene seems a work of love and persistence passing from father to son, and that Cultural Center is astonishing (very good taste about space and lightning) -, but these blossoming trees and shrubs completing the stone of historical buildings and streets makes my soul sing


Thank you, *dear Eduardo*. 
You are right, my friend. In fact, artisans participated with their entire families.



yansa said:


> I enjoyed your update very much, dear Roberto! kay:


Thank you, *dear Silvia*. I'm glad you like it! 



Romashka01 said:


> One of my favorites: https://c1.staticflickr.com/1/348/31966287202_0d22c82cac_b.jpg kay:
> 
> Excellent pictures as always,Robero!


Thank you, *dear Roman*. You are really kind! 

*******

Morelia

Romance Alley


Morelia, Michoacán, México - Romance Alley by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Morelia, Michoacán, México - Romance Alley by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Morelia, Michoacán, México - Romance Alley by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Morelia, Michoacán, México - Romance Alley by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Morelia, Michoacán, México - Romance Alley by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Morelia, Michoacán, México - Romance Alley by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Morelia, Michoacán, México - Romance Alley by francerobert2001, en Flickr

Pátzcuaro


Pátzcuaro, Michoacán, México - Lake Pátzcuaro by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Pátzcuaro, Michoacán, México - Lake Pátzcuaro by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Pátzcuaro, Michoacán, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Romance Alley...  
My favourites, dear Roberto, are pics No. 2, 5 & 6. kay:
Beautiful country, beautiful people!


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

yansa said:


> Romance Alley...
> My favourites, dear Roberto, are pics No. 2, 5 & 6. kay:
> Beautiful country, beautiful people!


Thank you very much, *dear Silvia*. I really appreciate your interest and your enthusiasm! :hug:

Morelia Cathedral


Morelia, Michoacán, México - Cathedral by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Morelia, Michoacán, México - Cathedral by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Morelia, Michoacán, México - Cathedral by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Morelia, Michoacán, México - Cathedral by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Morelia, Michoacán, México - Cathedral by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Morelia, Michoacán, México - Cathedral by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Morelia, Michoacán, México - Cathedral by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Morelia, Michoacán, México - Cathedral by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

This Cathedral is a gem!
I especially love the inside impressions, dear Roberto! kay:


----------



## Christi69 (Jan 1, 2009)

Beautiful thread! This area seems far more peaceful than Mexico city. I love 24/2 with the Bougainvillea, it seemes like a flower monster wanting to eat the Christmas tree.


----------



## RegioManio (Jun 21, 2010)

Beautiful pics, Gratteciel! Michoacán is one of my favorite states in Mexico! I've been several times to Morelia, Pátzcuaro, Uruapan and other towns there. All of them are beautiful

Morelia has one of the best preserved Historic Centres in the country and IMO it deserves the World Heritage Site title given by UNESCO some time ago...

All of your pictures are beautiful. Our Lady of Guadalupe is really impressive. I didn't visit it, though. Also, the Nativity Scene including those figures depicting old men remind me Michoacan's traditional folk dance "danza de los viejitos" ("old men dance"). 

Cheers


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

What a cozy, colorful pedestrian streets in Morelia! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again really great, very nice updates, Roberto :cheers:


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Great! Very nice set, Roberto! :applause:


----------

